# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 1640 WiFi



## debaser79 (Jan 20, 2009)

I recently was given a laptop from a friend that had completely crashed. I was able to reinstall Windows XP.

However since then I have been trying to reinstall all the drivers on the machine particularly when i try and install 802.11 for the wireless lan it asks me to Run or Extract if i click run nothing happens and if I click Extract All it then says 'error reading the file'. *scratches head*

I am not the most computer savvy person so if anyone could help it would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

K:upset::sigh:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 1640 WiFi*

By any chance you know what is the WIRELESS card brand/model being used? You can of course put a link of the driver in your reply.


----------



## debaser79 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 1640 WiFi*

ok here is the link for the driver

http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2

The modem type is HDAUDIO Soft Voice Modem with SmartCP.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 1640 WiFi*

It seems you have an Intel 2915ABG Wireless card based on the drivers. Try the link below for drivers direct from Intel:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1847


----------



## debaser79 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Acer Aspire 1640 WiFi*

Triggerfinger you are awesome, that driver worked a treat!!!

Thanks so much.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 1640 WiFi*

Thanks for the update. It's good to know you got it working again.


----------

